# Happy dogs/Happy trainer!



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lmi_qFsiHBM&feature=player_embedded
Watching this brought a smile!


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

That was wonderful!!


----------



## nkrz (Aug 16, 2009)

That was a great video!


----------

